# Change of Plans!!



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay, so I know I had already posted I was getting my new puppy from Bonnie's Angels. Well, I contacted Bonnie in June when my little Dolce passed away. I really wanted a little puppy to take Dolce's spot in our "gang" since it felt so weird being just Kelly and I. 

I knew I wanted a puppy with a "babydoll face" and I had been drooling over all of the angels here on SM for quite some time. Well, I contacted Bonnie and explained to her the look I was going for; she was very nice and told me she had a litter coming up. I sent her a deposit and patiently waited for the puppies to be born. When the puppies were born, there was a little girl that could potentially be mine. The first picture I saw of her she was too young for me to really tell what kind of face she was going to have. I looked at all the past puppies from the same sire as her and they looked just like I wanted mine so I guessed this was the "one"! Weeks passed, and a month before the puppy was ready to come home I saw her updated picture. Well, she was adorable! But... she didn't have the look I was going for. I felt so bad since I had already announced on here I was getting this puppy but I just didn't feel the chemistry after seeing her a little more matured.

Lesson learned: Never, EVER, place a deposit on an unborn puppy. It is true that there is only one of each dog and it's impossible to predict how an unborn puppy will look like. Anyways, please, I do not want any negativity towards Bonnie. She has been very sweet and understanding of my decision to not get the puppy and was always very diligent and helpful to me. 

So now I have to wait even longer for Kelly's little sister... :mellow:
Well, it doesn't matter all that much to me as long as she is exactly what I'm looking for. :thumbsup: 
I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm just here to say when I got Benjamin at 13 weeks old he was one funny looking pup and he has become, in my eyes, the most beautiful dog. Even on the event of him keeping what I call funny look, his personality would've been enough for us to fall in love with him. 
So, I believe people can and should put a deposit on a unborn puppy if a puppy is what they are looking for, unless your need for a specific look then you should look for a 6 months or older dog. 
Good luck on your search. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I'm just here to say when I got Benjamin at 13 weeks old he was one funny looking pup and he has become, in my eyes, the most beautiful dog. Even on the event of him keeping what I call funny look, his personality would've been enough for us to fall in love with him.
> So, I believe people can and should put a deposit on a unborn puppy if a puppy is what they are looking for, unless your need for a specific look then you should look for a 6 months or older dog.
> Good luck on your search.
> 
> ...


Yes, of course, I understand where you're coming from. And seriously who wouldn't fall in love with your sweet Benjamin?
But with me, personally, I wouldn't do it again because I'm looking for something very specific and it's impossible to determine how a puppy will look like exactly when she's not born yet. If some one just wants a cute puppy (which to me they all are) and they aren't searching for a specific look then you should be fine...


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope you find the one soon! And to say good night, here is Ben funny looks at 14 weeks and now at 8 months old. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I hope you find the one soon! And to say good night, here is Ben funny looks at 14 weeks and now at 8 months old.
> 
> View attachment 162794
> 
> ...


Awwww!! He doesn't seem funny looking to me as a baby. His cute little face is the same :wub: He's just a little bigger and well groomed now! Thanks for sharing. Good night


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marisol - sorry this puppy didn't work out for you. What do you plan to do now? Will you be waiting for a future puppy from Bonnie or will you continue your search with other breeders? If you are open to it, I have a few breeder suggestions - PM me if you're interested! Whatever you decide, I wish you the very best in your search. I remember my puppy search and it sure wasn't easy! I totally understand you wanting a certain look but please make sure you are putting equal emphasis on health and temperament of the puppy, as well as breeder ethics. 

Again, best of luck!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope you're able to find a puppy that meets your visual needs...

Guess I don't understand how a photo would turn you off of a puppy. Nor how a "look" is what you are after if this puppy is just to be loved and a sister for Kelly.

I'd be more interested in the puppy's character and personality than it's looks.... looks can change, especially with such a young puppy.

Just like Benjamin's photo... would never have guessed his face would mature the way it has (he is adorable)..... Many fluffs on here, their baby photo is much different than their adult photo... face shape.

Guess I'm different. I don't care much about looks.... it's like a baby - wouldn't not love a baby if their nose wasn't right.

If you are serious about only accepting a baby with that specific look, you need to look at an older puppy - 6 months+ .... because looks change.

Good luck to you.

Pats for Kelly


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So what happened to your deposit?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Marisol, I'd be lying if I said I didn't care at all about a puppy's looks. I would love any puppy the same, I don't think that's dictated by how they look, but if I'm out there looking for a new pup, might as well get one that has looks similar to what I find the most appealing. 

When I was looking for a second, I was talking to another breeder who sent me pics of two available puppies. Now, I was already talking to Stacy(and waiting to see if I'd be getting Mieka) so that skewed my actions a bit, but I told that other breeder the two puppies weren't for me. If the puppies appealed to me in that they were exactly my preference in looks, I'd have pursued it further. OR, if I wasn't talking to Stacy about Mieka, I would have gone to meet those pups to see if I feel a connection. 

I also don't think you can tell by a picture how they look. Maybe a couple of pics. Or a video. But I think for the look you want it is possible to tell by 11-12 weeks. I agree with Beatriz and Tori that looks change as they mature, but a longer muzzle isn't gonna shorten itself, which sounds like what you want. 

Gustave has changed a lot with age, but he still has big eyes, moderate-long muzzle, and a frowny-mouth. It just filled in around all that. I decided I was gonna get him when he was 7 wks old and of course he looked like a rat back then, but it was 'my kind' of a rat. 

I also agree that personality is important, which is hard to tell when a puppy is not born yet. I definitely don't get placing a deposit on an unborn puppy. Don't see how a breeder can guarantee anything at that stage. Totally agree with your decision to wait in the future. 

Sorry this fell through, I know you must have been excited. Hoping you find the 'one' very soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo looks like a completely different dog now. I think he's much cuter now than when he was a puppy. Also the pictures the breeder sent me made him look WAY less cute than he actually was.
I have seen pictures of puppies and then went to see them, and they look so different in real life. I saw pictures of a litter one time and picked a favourite puppy from the pictures and when I went to see them, she ended up being my least favourite of them(just based on looks). It really depends on how skilled the person taking the picture is and how photogenic/still the puppy is. 
I completely get how looks are important - that would be a factor for me. But I would need to meet the puppy and see their personality before I said no.
Milo's registered name is "Don't Pass Me By" - the breeder picked it, and I know that when I'm getting him a little brother or sister, the right puppy won't pass 
You'll find the puppy that is meant for you.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> So what happened to your deposit?


Bonnie is kind enough to give me a refund


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Marisol - sorry this puppy didn't work out for you. What do you plan to do now? Will you be waiting for a future puppy from Bonnie or will you continue your search with other breeders? If you are open to it, I have a few breeder suggestions - PM me if you're interested! Whatever you decide, I wish you the very best in your search. I remember my puppy search and it sure wasn't easy! I totally understand you wanting a certain look but please make sure you are putting equal emphasis on health and temperament of the puppy, as well as breeder ethics.
> 
> Again, best of luck!!!


Thanks Nida! Of course, a breeder's ethics is #1 in finding a puppy to me. I know that it's not worth having an adorable puppy if I'm going to be going through what I already went through with Dolce and his health issues again...  I definitely want a healthy puppy more than anything, but I also know that this next puppy I have, it also has to "wow" me. I don't want to pay a lot of money for a dog I'm not feeling chemistry with... I spoke this with my parents who are buying it for me and they are actually the ones who told me that if this dog doesn't "wow" me then I need to keep looking.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Marisol, I'd be lying if I said I didn't care at all about a puppy's looks. I would love any puppy the same, I don't think that's dictated by how they look, but if I'm out there looking for a new pup, might as well get one that has looks similar to what I find the most appealing.
> 
> When I was looking for a second, I was talking to another breeder who sent me pics of two available puppies. Now, I was already talking to Stacy(and waiting to see if I'd be getting Mieka) so that skewed my actions a bit, but I told that other breeder the two puppies weren't for me. If the puppies appealed to me in that they were exactly my preference in looks, I'd have pursued it further. OR, if I wasn't talking to Stacy about Mieka, I would have gone to meet those pups to see if I feel a connection.
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly! A longer muzzle will always be the same. I saw various pictures of this puppy, and when I told Bonnie to send me some more because I wasn't feeling it, she was honest and told me that this puppy looked exactly like her pictures, and she also suggested that I could wait a few more months for another litter. Honestly though, I've waited a long time already and I don't want to wait again and then not find the right puppy. But we'll see...


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Hope you're able to find a puppy that meets your visual needs...
> 
> Guess I don't understand how a photo would turn you off of a puppy. Nor how a "look" is what you are after if this puppy is just to be loved and a sister for Kelly.
> 
> ...


Tori, great post! I was hoping Ben's before and after picture would send a point across  

I am thinking about it again and the concept of putting a deposit on a puppy because as it has been said here, if you are going for the looks or for personality to match your lifestyle and/or another dog you already have, how would you know if you don't go meet the puppy in person and get the feedback from the breeder? 

I guess I just got lucky. After getting Dominic from a BYB and ending with the most loving dog I was lucky enough to be blessed with Benjamin, a super fun and energetic puppy yet a cuddle bunny. When I went to meet him, I loved how he would come visit and get some love then just walk away minding his own business, he still does it and I love it. Knowing Obi and Mieka - Benjamin sister, I can tell Stacy dogs are beautiful and have wonderful personalities, and I was looking for the personality and I found it - he ended being good looking too! 

I'm sure you will find the right looking puppy and hopefully will be the right personality to you. 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> Yes, exactly! A longer muzzle will always be the same. I saw various pictures of this puppy, and when I told Bonnie to send me some more because I wasn't feeling it, she was honest and told me that this puppy looked exactly like her pictures, and she also suggested that I could wait a few more months for another litter. Honestly though, I've waited a long time already and I don't want to wait again and then not find the right puppy. But we'll see...


Ah, I'd hope the breeder knows best about a puppy's looks. But just to illustrate to future puppy shoppers how photos can be deceptive, these are two pics of Gustave his breeder had sent me just 2 weeks apart. Does not look like the same dog from the pics. 




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Ah, I'd hope the breeder knows best about a puppy's looks. But just to illustrate to future puppy shoppers how photos can be deceptive, these are two pics of Gustave his breeder had sent me just 2 weeks apart. Does not look like the same dog from the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, pictures can be deceiving. Gustave's muzzle looks shorter on the first pic, or maybe it's because he's fluffier? Either way, he's adorable. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> Yes, pictures can be deceiving. Gustave's muzzle looks shorter on the first pic, or maybe it's because he's fluffier? Either way, he's adorable. :wub:


Thanks 

Yes, it's just fluff. Here's a recent pic. This is a more accurate depiction of his muzzle length. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes, it's just fluff. Here's a recent pic. This is a more accurate depiction of his muzzle length.
> 
> ...


Yeah, profile shots are the ones to determine how long the muzzle is. I asked for a profile shot of the puppy before I made up my mind that I didn't want her, but Bonnie told me she looks exactly like her picture, which led me to think that the muzzle wasn't any shorter than it appeared. Well, I'm glad that she was honest.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Marisol, I'm sorry that the puppy didn't match what you wanted and that you have to wait a little longer after everything that's happened. But, I think you did the right thing instead of getting a pup you felt uneasy about and then possibly sending it back. Bonnie sounds like she was very nice and understanding. 

I know that health and temperament are important to you as it is to most of us  I also believe that if we (collective 'we') are paying thousands of dollars and have the time to wait, we should be able to find a puppy that matches our priorities (temperament, health, and looks, etc.) I think that finding a breeder you trust is important in your overseas situation since you really have to trust the breeder's opinion on the pup's personality and if it will match Kelly's. If you are looking for a certain look, a slightly older pup may be a good option. 

Both Obi and Owen were older pups and I liked that their personalities and looks were pretty well-defined by the time they came. Obi was 9months and Owen was 5.5 months old. Both were being held for show. I hadn't even seen a pic of Owen when I went to visit his breeder but just took her word that he was cute. It was actually his personality that was and is the reason why he's a cutie to me now. So, don't forget about the older pups! Also, if you look at a lot of older threads about people who have gotten the "babydoll" look that you're going for, most people got these dogs at an older age and not at 12 weeks. 

Good luck! I know the wait is hard... but it will be worth it!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Marisol, I'm sorry that the puppy didn't match what you wanted and that you have to wait a little longer after everything that's happened. But, I think you did the right thing instead of getting a pup you felt uneasy about and then possibly sending it back. Bonnie sounds like she was very nice and understanding.
> 
> I know that health and temperament are important to you as it is to most of us  I also believe that if we (collective 'we') are paying thousands of dollars and have the time to wait, we should be able to find a puppy that matches our priorities (temperament, health, and looks, etc.) I think that finding a breeder you trust is important in your overseas situation since you really have to trust the breeder's opinion on the pup's personality and if it will match Kelly's. If you are looking for a certain look, a slightly older pup may be a good option.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

Thanks for understanding Marisa! Yes, you're right, an older pup is a great option. I will definitely consider it. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Your pup is out there and you'll find him/her soon.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just wanting to wish you good luck on your continued search. I know that wait is hard but patience always pays off. It did for me when I got Bella! She is my perfect fluff. Bella was one that changed a lot since the time she was a puppy. She was a very cute puppy puppy but she went through a stage when she was around 4 or so months old that I was seriously concerned she would be an ugly duckling (check out her pics from the original tiara game threads)...of course, I would have loved her just the same but she did not look like she was going to be a real cutie faced fluff...more of a serious face...but lo and behold, she blossomed into a little doll and her face is just precious. I agree with what many others have said, if there is a certain look you are going for, then I would consider getting an older puppy.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

I got my Tegan from an internet site after only seeing a pic of her as a tiny puppy. I felt an instant connection. Then I learned about tear stains on white dogs. He told me there was a 95% chance she would not have tear stains, based on her parents and other litters. At the time, I felt that the staining would be a deal breaker. Well, she's got tear stains, pretty bad. She's only 7 months, so she is still teething, and they may clear up. But, you know what? I keep her face clean, take care of her eyes, and I don't care about the tear stains. To me, she is the most beautiful puppy, and I know that she is the perfect puppy for me in every way, even though she is a handful. 

I saw other pups, but I felt bonded to this one immediately. I guess I know what you mean. Who knows, you may see a pup who looks a little different than your ideal, and you may feel that sense of attraction. I truly hope you find the little one your dreaming of...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Marisol, 

I was wondering what happened with the pup you were supposed to be getting. I'm sorry that it didn't work out. I'm glad you're also making health and temperament top priorities. Believe me, the right temperament will make you forget all about looks. On the other hand, a gorgeous dog with the wrong temperament will most likely never be a good match.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> Hope you're able to find a puppy that meets your visual needs...
> 
> Guess I don't understand how a photo would turn you off of a puppy. Nor how a "look" is what you are after if this puppy is just to be loved and a sister for Kelly.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Alex as a puppy looked very different from when he was an adult.

View attachment 162930


View attachment 162938


----------

